# User Interface Builder for Kontakt (Konstruktor)



## willbedford (Jun 13, 2015)

*Konstruktor*
This is a little personal project I've been working on for a while, which allows anybody to create user interfaces for Kontakt instruments without writing code.

Knobs can be inserted anywhere on the grid, and they can be easily connected to any parameter in the Kontakt editor.

Unlike other GUI generators out there, Konstruktor runs inside Kontakt itself, meaning you can build and test the interface at the same time, and easily make changes without leaving the Kontakt environment.







Hopefully it will prove useful for new Kontakt users who want to start building instruments without learning to write code, and it may also be helpful for experienced developers who want an easy way to test their in-progress instruments, before hiring a UI designer.

Personally, I'm using it for quickly mocking up ideas, so I don't have to waste time scripting something that I might later replace or discard.

Although in its early stages right now, I hope it proves useful to someone.

Any feedback for future updates is welcome. My first priority at the moment is allowing the user to add different types of controls, like sliders, labels and buttons.

http://willbedfordmusic.co.uk/konstruktor.html


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like fun, well done! I'll give it a go


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2015)

The current version seems to only allow an interface of knobs to be built, do you plan to make it possible to add other controls - buttons, menus, sliders, labels etc. - in the future?


----------



## mk282 (Jun 13, 2015)

Second to last line in his post.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh yea! duh :oops:


----------



## willbedford (Jun 14, 2015)

Yep - really really basic at the moment. Although I've already had some great feedback (and a donation) from someone who's using it in an instrument. :D


----------



## willbedford (Jun 14, 2015)

And here it is. A nice free cinematic vocal library, made using Konstruktor.
http://stefanomaccarelli.com/2015/06/02/claras-vocal-kontakt-library/ (http://stefanomaccarelli.com/2015/06/02 ... t-library/)


----------



## klubertanz (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello and thanks, Will!


----------



## ulrik (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi Will and thank you for this, it's much appreciated!


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 5, 2015)

I seem to be having trouble getting these to load up in Kontakt 5.5 in the User menu of the script presets.

I believe I have the Konstructor folder in the correct location (C:\Users\<user>\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets\Konstruktor), but nothing appears.

Anything else I am missing?

Thank you!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 6, 2015)

The folder is not correct 

\presets\scripts


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ahh, that was it. Thank you.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 6, 2015)

This looks like a great idea. Keep us posted on developments - cheers.


----------

